# A bit disappointing



## devann

I never put much stock in these kind of squares 25-30 years ago. I think most of them were Stanley made but just so-so as far as a quality went. Like you I think of Starret as being something I could trust. I think the first thing you have to ask before purchasing things of this nature these days is where is it made. Some places still work to a higher standard, others haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## bigike

I have two 12's in my shop and two in the shop where I work the only thing I dont like about them was lenth I like the shorter lenth models for my shop anyway other than that they have been great to work with.
Inever saw this one before. Thanks!


----------



## RandyMorter

Hi Darrell - I do think the blade is very accurate - it looks like the marks are machined rather than stamped just like its big brother. I just don't like the way it locks (but I could be a wimp) and that the blade is hard to read.


----------



## itsmic

Hi Randy - More square talk about squares, it's hard to get a right angle on things sometimes, I no longer use mine to check for squrness since I got the Groz set, I do use it to check distance and depth, and to set fences parallel, and things like making the marks for hinge mortises on each side of the box. I have two 12" ones, one is a Globemaster, the other a Precision, both made in USA, the Precision is so old the name is almost wore off, both are square, and both have nice brass locking nuts and hold tight with a gentile twist. Like a lot of tools these days, the new ones are not always better than the old. Thanks for the review and bringing attention to this tool, which for me, is one that I use all the time.


----------



## RubyMarlay

This is a great school line, I think every student should have this, if suddenly you need help writing a descriptive essay like this https://samples.edusson.com/descriptive-essay/, then you can find examples on the site.


----------

